# Eggs Way v2



## Eggs (Mar 31, 2002)

Alrighty, its time for me to move my journal over here.  I'm not going to stat completely over, probably going to C&P 10-15 of my last decent posts (the ones actually pertaining to working out) so that I have some bit of back ground.

A little bit about myself: I'm 5'9", weigh 182lbs, 31" waist, 16 3/4" arms, 45" chest.

Cant think of anything else... oh, good sized quads/hamstrings but my calves are pitifully small (just so I dont forget).  Not sure why, always been a runner and so on.

I lift weights, run, do kickboxing and a couple other things.  Enjoy Kayaking, Tennis, Climbing and swimming.  Unfortunately there is only so much one can do in a day so Kayaking and Climbing are generally only once a month or perhaps twice a month events.

I recently bulked to 200lbs and am working on thinning out a bit before summer time.  I have a six pack, but I'd like to drop my bf% another 2-3% I think.  That will put it pretty low.

I've been lifting seriously for a little while.  I certainly dont have the experience that some of these guys do that have been in the game for 15-20 years, but I love to learn and any tips you guys (and ladies) can give me are well appreciated.

Thanks,
Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually, on second thought I'm not going to C&P my last journal entries because most were just yacking anyways and spent little time in the nitty gritty.

So this is my basic routine:
Monday: Kickboxing
Tuesday: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps (trapz as well).
Wednesday: Kickboxing
Thursday: Back and Biceps
Friday: Kickboxing
Saturday: Legs, but I've been less than faithful because of thr trauma I've put on my legs recently with starting cardio again along with doing kickboxing.  The weird thing is, I notice they hurt more during the week if I skip my grueling squat sessions.

Sample Tuesday Routine:
I like to start off with a warm-up set or two on the bench (or dumbells) at about 80lbs... then:
Chest:
Incline Dumbells x 3 sets
Flat Bench (Barbell) x 4 sets
Reverse Grip bench x 2 sets
Decline Fly x 2
Pec Deck x 2

Shoulders:
Military Press x 3
Side Lateral Raises x 2
Bent over Dumbell Raises x 2
Standing Rows x 3

*Yeah, I mix my sets up a bit and pop back and forth as I feel like it, sometimes I just need a few minutes break from a certain exercise and so hit another one in the mean time.

Triceps:
Skull crushers x 2
Triceps Pushdowns x 2
Rope... x 1 (or 2)
Dips x 10x2
Single Arm Dumbell tricep extensions x 1

Thats pretty much it for that day, I generally keep my workouts to 60-80 minutes.  Any longer than that and its just too long IMO.

Of course any tips are welcome.

Eggs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey Eggs, nice to see you around!  Couldn't find a "newbie" post so I thought I say Hello where you would see it!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey Lean, thanks for dropping by!  Yeah, the newbie post is long gone... I've actually been pretty laxidaisical (sp?) with posts as life has been busy for me.

Good to see you here, looking forward to your updates.  How are your lifts coming?  Making some decent progress since last time we talked?


Tonight I have Kickboxing.  Getting pretty limber, very close to geting the splits.  Hoepfully in less than a month I'll be that limber, if not I have as much time as it takes.  Hurt my ankle two weeks ago messing around (long story...), but its mostly better now and only hurts slightly when I walk on it.  Another week of keeping the kicks super light and I'll be back in the game.  Started kicking (yes, very lightly) poles to strengthen my shins... funny when I wear shorts and both my shins are completely bruised.  Ah well, its fun.

Eggs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 8, 2002)

Good to see you here, looking forward to your updates.  How are your lifts coming?  Making some decent progress since last time we talked?

Not much progress to talk about.  Keep trying different things and don't see much results that I want.  Like I said to Kuso, maybe I'm not liftin hard enough.  

  Hurt my ankle two weeks ago messing around (long story...), but its mostly better now and only hurts slightly when I walk on it.  
Eggs [/QUOTE]

Fall out of bed again???


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2002)

Yep... fell out of bed!  Heh, thats actually better sounding than the truth.

Anyways, my workout for Tuesday, but I dont have time to list reps/sets:

Chest:
1. Incline Dumbell
2. Flat Bench Barbell
3. Incline Barbell
4. Reverse Grip Bench
5. Incline Fly
6. Dont know the name of the exercise 

Shoulders:
1. Military Press
2. Side Lateral Raises
3. Front Lateral Raises
4. Bent Over Lateral Raises

Triceps:
1. Skull Crushers
2. Tricep Pushdowns
3. Dips
4. Single arm dumbell extensions

I know, alot of different exercises... I cant help it, its fun to mix things up.  Though I do quite a few sets as well.

Eggs


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Sounds like you have quite the full schedule buddy, awesome. I can tell be the pics I seen of you that the work is definitely paying off Just one thing I noticed though. You put down traps with your shoulders instead of back. I'm pretty sure that traps are a part of the back muscle. Could be wrong though
Guess after posting this we'll find out


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2002)

Well, have to wait a few more minutes for my friend before heading out... so figured I'd post.

I do Trapz on that day because I also do shoulders... and during intense standing rows it puts alot of stress on the shoulders as well.  Not to mention that shrugs, etc put a good bit of strain on the shoulders.  So I'm not sure if that is a decent reason, but its why I do it that way.  Before I worked them with legs to keep them out of the mix, but since I am doing kickboxing alot I dont do legs every week (havent since I hurt my ankle, dont want the legs to give out hard under heavy squats).

Perhaps on my next rotation when I mix up the work out I'll throw them in with back.  Whats your back/traps workout consist of?

Eggs


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

For back I do behind the neck pull downs, reverse grip pull downs, rows, and this other thing that I made up haven't named and don't know how to explain For traps I do dumbell shrugs. I also find that with shrugs that if you keep your chin tucked down to your chest that it works it a hell of a lot better. I do all of these with a drop set untill failure. For shrugs it's a little different though. I max out, drop that weight in half go to failure, then I drop that weight in half and go again till failure.

What exercises do you do for traps? I'd like to add some more to my routine.


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Ahh...so this is where you`ve been hiding ??? 

Eggs, I don`t know what you think of him, but Terry G from mm.com says that traps go with back always....don`t remember why, but if you do a search over there you should find it...it made sense to me so I changed over and like the feeling of doing them on back day better  To each his own though I guess.


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

I never read what Terry said, but I'm pretty sure that traps are the upper back muscle, and I can feel the traps being worked when I do wide grip pull downs, so I think that's why.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

I can feel them being used on back day, but I personally do them with shoulders. It just seems to add that last bit of burn. 

I usually do them either dumbells shrugs, barbell shrugs, or a machine we have that you use plates, so I can go even heavier, but it's not iso so hits them alot like the barbell shrugs.

Or one thing I've found that really fry's them if you do them on shoulder day is. Start with barbell upright rows, then when your done thrown on a plate or so on each side and superset shrugs until failure. 

that superset is the best I've found to make them burn. 

IT, I'll try that keeping my chin tucked in on dumbell shrugs on friday. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey Eggs!  

Great thread you've got going here!
Is your leg feeling better yet? (yeah, I know, I have such a fantastic memory... )


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2002)

Oooh, I cant believe my thread stayed "un-pornal" with all you characters in here 

I might change them to back, but I like to switch up my routine as completely as possible every few months so that I have to keep the muscles guessing.  Terry G. does know alot of stuff... too bad he doesnt hang at a cooler, more community oriented site!

I do shrugs and standing rows for trapz, so nothing new and exciting.  I'll have to try keeping my chin tucked, thanks for that bit of info.  I generally dont do drop sets every workout, but rather do them every two or three weeks on a rotational scheme.  So this week I might do drop sets for chest and shoulders, then next week do drops for back and triceps, etc... then the week after legs drop sets, then back to chest and shoulders.  Anyways  

I've only done barbell shrugs a few times, found them quite uncomfortable and havent really done them since.

NG, hey there  Thanks for dropping by... and my legs feeling much better!  No more messing around for me though during practice 

Today was back and biceps... changed it up a little bit and did a couple supersets as I've been beating my back pretty hard to get it up to speed.

Back:
Lat Pulldowns:
Warm up 2x12x120 (front pulldown)
Heavy: 2x8x200, 2x6x220, 2x23x240, 1x260 (yeah, for fun...)
*Note: I'm not happy with this currently, want to hit 300lbs by next Christmas.
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 2x8x200, 1x6x220
Upright Rows: 2x8x140, 1x6x160
Bent Over Rows: 2x8x90lbs (not much, but I'm beat by this point)
Close Grip Pulldowns (Superset x 2) 5x200, 4x180, 4x160, 5x140, 5x120.  My hands always start giving out on these... ah well.

Biceps:
Barbell Curl: 3x8x85
Dumbell Curl: 2x10x35s (with 2 hammer curls pegged on the end for a total of 12 reps).

I didnt do much for biceps, partially because they were already destroyed, and partially because I was out of time to workout.

So thats it for today, thanks for dropping by the journal!

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2002)

Got Kickboxing tonight, might do some pushups and dips too!

I'm down to 175lbs now, getting shredded pretty well.  Just read of an ECA stack I'm going to try to finish off the cutting, but cant try it until I get back from vacation in Hungary.  I'll probably post a few pics of the trip if you guys want.  Not leaving until the 26th, family is coming over to visit so I figured it would be nice to leave Italy (though I really do love it here).

I feel so much better than when I was >200lbs (bulking), that was just a whole lot of weight.  With me liking outdoor sports so much I'm not sure I'll let myself get over than point again unless I move to a really cold place.

So it will probably be another month before I get pics up for you guys, but hopefully you'll be able to see a bit of change 

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2002)

Alright, am switching up my routine now... yeah, about time!

I'm going to do something that I did last year, and while I didnt get a whole lot of size on it, it was great for Summer time.

Basically I do a warm up set, then do three heavy lifts x 6 reps, three medium lifts x 12-15 reps, and three light lifts x 25 lifts.

Each three sets is a seperate exercise... so for chest I did:
1. Flat Barbell Bench x 3 sets Heavy
2. Incline Fly x 3 sets Medium
3. Pec Deck x 3 sets Light

Then I did Triceps in the same fashion:
1. Skull Crushers x 3 heavy
2. Dips x 3 Medium
3. Tricep Pressdown x 3 Light

and of course shoulders:
1. Military Press x 3 heavy
2. Side Lateral Raises x 3 medium
3. bent over Lateral Raises x 3 Light

This is just so much better for me in Summer time because it doesnt overstress my joints while I'm running long distances, or climbing, playing tennis, etc.

Just went and got a new 3 piece suit... its pretty cool and the vest is nice.  Perhaps this weekend I'll be able to put it to good use and go party a little.  Guess we'll see.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey Eggman! Realised I haven't been visiting you much lately.. shame on me...  your w/o looks really good, but when are we going to see the diet.?? not to mention pics...   

Take care,
Jen


----------



## irontime (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 1. Skull Crushers x 3 heavy
> 
> This is just so much better for me in Summer time because it doesnt overstress my joints


Skull crushers don't overstress your joints? Believe me I love skullcrushers, I was getting major gains with them but I noticed that whenever I did them I felt a 'bruise' in my elbow. It was the first signs of tendonidius (s/p) I kept doing them like an idiot and I was out of the weight room for 3 full weeks. 

Just giving you a heads-up as you are doing 3 heavy sets, so if you start feeling something like a bruise in your elbow stop doing those.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2002)

Actually, doing 15-20 dips puts x 3 sets puts alot more stress on my joints... I can generally feel the ol twinge after a set or two and it bothers me but I know its not going to cause permanent damage.

IT - You've got to remember that heavy for me isnt necessarily heavy for you    Especially because I throw in reverse bench and stuff during my tricep movements which drain them even more.

NG - You're always welcome, if you need to hang to get away from intense pornalisation occuring in your thread then feel free   The diet you probably wont see... mostly because its on the fly.  I have a hard time planning it out because of my work day and I dont know if I'm going to be in the office or about all day.  Either way I get food, and dont binge much.  I just started a carb cycling program, at a low point it will probably be like 40g carbs and a high of 120g carbs.  Wont be easy because I like to eat 6 portions or more of fruit a day!  Thank God I dont eat sweets or I'd get fat.

I'll try and some pics for you today.  I go to Venice this weekend, I'm looking forward to it.  Was kind of a last minute thing but it sounds like fun.  Then the week after I get back its a week in Hungary!  Summers here and I have Cabin fever  

Eggs


----------



## irontime (Apr 17, 2002)

Well I was getting kinda carried away with them. I went up to 185lb for skull crushers, wonder if that put any stress on the joints


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Well I was getting kinda carried away with them. I went up to 185lb for skull crushers, wonder if that put any stress on the joints



Whew, yeah I think that might be a bit much.

I try for perfect form at lower weights, dont need to hurt myself  

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2002)

Alright...

I believe last week I slacked on posting my back routine.  I cant remember exactly what I did so I'll just skip it and say it was good.  Maybe not THAT good, like w8lifter good  But not too shabby overall.  Friday I went for a little jog and then headed to Venice.

Hmmm, Venice... I could get used to living there.  Sort of a Romantic place, a place for eccentrics; for poets, writers, and painters to congregate and create fantastic musical shiny wonderful things.  The kind of place where you can see a gondola drifting past with a wedding couple, where you can relax in the piazza, or head out with close friends and party the night away.  Okay, I didnt get laid.     

So anyways, now that we're done with that BS, yeah I had a good time... very enjoyable and I recommend it to anyone who wants to blow a load of money on a fun little vacation.

So lets get back to the workouts can we?

Last Thursday was back and bicep day... in sticking with my new routine I did 3 sets of 3 exercises for back, and two sets of two exercises for biceps.

Back:
Lat pulldowns x 3 heavy (6 reps)

Bent over rows x 3 medium (12-15 reps)

Dumbell Rows x 3 light (30 reps)

Biceps:
Barbell Curl x 2 heavy (6 reps)

Dumbell Curl x 2 medium + hammer curls (12-15reps)

I took the weekend off of running, my legs need a break.  I've been running pretty much every day and every couple weeks its good to let your legs rest and heal.

Today I did 8 miles, probably around a 6:00-7:00 pace the whole time.  I have my PRT coming up and I'm going to see if I can do it in 8:30 or so.  We'll see.

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm going to hungary for vacation for a little while, I'll try to keep up to date on this stuff via internet cafes while I'm there.  If I cant, see you guys when I get back.

Eggs


----------



## irontime (Apr 23, 2002)

See ya buddy.  have fun


----------



## Eggs (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Iron, not leaving until Friday but have visitors (and am on leave) for the mean time.

Did my PRT this morning, a little disappointed.

Sit-ups: 117
Pushups: 92
Run: 8:17 (5:52 mile)

When I went to Coronado when I first joined the Navy (after boot camp in Great Lakes) I was at 120, 120, 5:30.  Guess I'm getting older.  It happens to everyone though.

Just want to say thanks to you all, its great being able to come to this site and chat and be with people who enjoy the gym lifestyle.  You guys are great  

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

what a cool way to make your 100th post 

How long are you going for anyway?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2002)

Having a fun time in Budapest.

Worked out today, met a cool guy here and we are going to work out together while I'm here.

Did chest and arms today, chest really good, arms were pretty lacking compared to usual because of time constraints.

11 sets chest
4 sets biceps
4 sets triceps

Tomorrow I'm going to do a morning run and then will be hitting the gym again Thursday.

The weather has been nice and tomorrow is a national holiday so going to check out the parades that are supposed to be happening.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

Hey Eggs! 
Glad you're having a nice time in Budapest!
I'm going to Prague next week with my class (school).. Bet your drinking a lot of beer, it's so darn cheap down there!! 

Enjoy yourself! When will you be getting back?


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2002)

Hey, I'm back!

Budapest was nice, I might go back in June for another round.  The city is beautiful of course and the people are a load of fun.

Prague... bet thats going to be a great time.  Do you plan on actually getting any school work done?   

Beer was cheap, the weather was great.  I actually got back to La Maddalena and everybody was asking me where I got my tan.  Told them to go to Hungary for vacation like the rest of the Italians are doing.  There were a whole lot of Italian speaking people at the baths in Budapest.

So on Friday I got another workout in.  It was a bit of a hodge podge of different things, but I just wanted to expend some energy.  So the workout was Chest, Back and Shoulders.

Not going into any specs, I'll try to be a little more precise now that I'm back to my normal routine.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2002)

No, I don't plan on getting any schoolwork done.. That's the point.. We're all going there to p a r t y..    Kind of  'last night with the gang', only extended for 5 days..   Won't be any teachers or silly things like that involved..   I'll take it pretty easy though, I've become pretty unused to alcohol and am pretty scared of what it'd do to me.. So, I'm looking forward to a nice, laidback trip with some clubbing..


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

I am moving to Europe!!!  I'm a Canadian born Czech.  DAMN.  They should have left me in my home country to drink!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2002)

Hey there Ladies!

NG - Ah, okay... thought you guys were heading there for a field study of some sort, but class party is all the better   I expect stories and pics!

CLP - Yeah, beer is pretty cheap in that area... though here its pretty cheap to buy Peroni and other local beers.  But being the Labatt girl that you are, I think it would be hard for you to become accustomed to Europe 

No work out this weekend... went and partied hard last night, its my last night of vacation so I'll be trying to fix myself for the next week.

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2002)

Monday

Had a great day... went running three times (once in the morning, once at lunch, and once in the evening) and totaled about 20 miles.  Was a bit much, but training periodically like that I could up the intensity per workout instead of being negatively affected by lack of energy.

Kickboxing as well of course, but I wasnt very energetic and was a tad out of sorts as its been two weeks.  All in all it was fun though and I got some serious sweating in.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2002)

Running three times in one day!?!?! Eggs, I hate to break it to you, but you are totally NUTS!!!   Sure, I love running too, but three times in one day!?!? That's crazy.. lol You're crazy!

Have you stopped weighttraining? All I see is running, kickboxing, running, kickboxing, buying candy for girlfriend, kickboxing.. 

Anyways, hope all is well,
NG


----------



## Eggs (May 8, 2002)

Tuesday - 

Chest, shoulders and triceps!

Chest was solid, feeling pretty good.  Did a total of 10 sets with decent intensity.

I stuck to basic bench exercises and did 2 sets of flys, and one set on the pec deck.

For shoulders I Did military presses, side lateral raises and bent over lateral raises.  Really workin on my form with the bent over raises, need to figure out how to best hit that posterior deltoid.

Triceps consisted of 6 sets, 2 set skull crushers, 2 sets of tricep pushdowns, and two sets of dips.

And my meal:

Wakeup
5:00AM - 1/2 orange, aqua, Vitamins
aqua
7:00AM Caffe Espresso
8:00AM - Western Omellete w/chicken, kiwi
aqua
11:00AM - Half chicken
aqua
2:30PM - Half Chicken + Salad
aqua
7:00PM Fish
2 cups of aqua
2AM - Protein shake (35g protein... woke up hungry!)

Okay, so thats it... and thats pretty much what my average daily diet is like.  I like to eat more vegetables than that though... and I've cut pretty much all forms of carbs out except veggies, fruits, and occasionally a replenishment meal which has rise, etc (which is almost once a day now because my weights dropping so fast, need to possibly increase the carbs even more).

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (May 10, 2002)

So I'm walking through the piazza after my Italian class and I see this ice cream store my friend owns.  Of course I need to talk in and say hello to her... then walk out with a four scoop chocolate coated ice-cream.

bleh.

Well, I wasnt going to until I did that, but tomorrow I'll probably run the 10k they are having at my gym.  Perhaps follow up with some kayaking, that might redeem me a tiny bit.

Forgot to post my workout thursday... just a basic back and bicep workout.

Today I ran to my gym, did a little bag work and then took a jog back.  Tonight was supposed to be kick-boxing, but I've been skipping because theres a guy there that always bitches when I spar with him.  Hey, dont come to contact kick-boxing if yer a damn pussy and dont like sparring with me.  So I'm contemplating what to do about that, but I kickbox for fun... and when people like that dude detract from my good time it makes me consider whether I need to be there at all.  Perhaps I'll start a sparring club with some friends.

Anywho, have a good weekend all.

Eggs


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2002)

I was writing this reply in CLPs journal, but figured it might slow down her page too much so I'll just post it in mine.  Its a joke CLP, dont hurt me 

I have to admit that my stomach spazmed a few times when I saw what you ate at the Chinese joint... CLP!!  

Scene 1:

Location - Gym, Background music - Metallica, about 10 people roaming about lifting weights.

*Kuso and Eggs enter gym that CLP frequently attends... notice CLP tossing around some weights*  

Eggs  Wow, Hey Kuso... check out that a.. she's a hottie!

Kuso   Yeah, thats true.  But if you saw what she's been eating lately I think your little fantasies wouldnt last.

Eggs  Nah, not possible...


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2002)

*enter Irontime*

Eggs  Hey, what up Iron!

Kuso  What up dog, about time you showed up.

Iron  Sorry I'm late... these two girls.. last night... ugh, never mind.

Eggs   Sweet, tell us about it.  Ahh, is that CLP on the stairstepper... damn that woman, how am I supposed to work out in here.

Iron   Yeah, but the food she eats... like just the other day, she ate like half the damn Chinese resturaunt!

Eggs:  No way!  I dont believe it.

Iron  Yeah, I can prove it... check it out on http://www.ironmagazine.com  She keeps a journal there.

Eggs  Ahh, whatever, lets just lift.

Scene 1 fades slowly.


----------



## Eggs (May 14, 2002)

Tune in next week for when Eggs hits up the journals on IM.com and comes across CLPs eating habits.

btw, CLP... where do you get those Lean Body Texas Pecan Pies?  And do they taste like the real thing, just without all the diet killing power?  I almost wish you wouldnt describe your meals in such detail, its enough to make a guys mouth water.

Oh yeah, and I worked out today too  

Being Tuesday it was Chest, Shoulders and Triceps.

Decline - warmup, 1x10, 2x8, 1x5

Oh, and I've started doing pushups between all my sets.  I figured that would be nice.  It was, I cried.  

Incline Dumbell - 2x8, 1x6

Incline Fly - 2x8, Decline Fly 1x6

Pec Deck - 2x8

Shoulders

Military press - 2x7, 1x4

Bent Over lateral raises - 1x25 (dont ask), 2x10

Lateral Raises - 2x8

Triceps

Dips, unweighted 1x28... weighted 2x12

Skull Crushers - 2x6

*Note: Only do skull crushers after dips if you dont really have many brain cells to potentially damage.

Tricep Pushdowns - 1x8

At this point I kind of figured it would be better to get some lunch.  So followed up with a chicken ceaser salad and two burritos.

Eggs


----------



## CLPgold (May 14, 2002)

LMAO to eggie.  You are too cute!  

Mmm the Texas Pecan Pie bars taste like a choc.bar version of the pie.  Just super yummi!


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

LOL Eggs....people think I have a lot of time on my hands  

Anyway, I have noticed you don`t have an avatar, and an avatar is one or the quickest and easiest ways of identifying someone. So, being the buddy I am, I made one for you out of a pic I recently posted for w8. It lost a bit of detail, but I still think it matches you perfectly.  







this is the max size it can be


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Incase you didn`t see the full sized one...here it is


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2002)

Thanks Bud!  It made me a little nauseus at first... you know, the thought of staring at someone elses ball.  Uh, not that I stare at my own.  After a while it grew on me though, kinda like cancer.

So thanks... oh, btw Kuso, thats not one of your balls is it?  Cause I'd feel a bit strange having your sack as my avatar.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Most definitely NOT one of mine......they are both firmly in place 

LMAO that you actually are using it  Looking forward to seeing some comments


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2002)

Back and Bicep Workout on Thursday! (and a little 3 mile run... weather is beautiful).

Back:
Lat Pulldowns: 1x12, 2x8, 2x6
Seated Rows: 2x8
Dumbell Rows: 2x8
Bent over Rows: 2x6
Reverse Pulldowns: 2x8  (Grip.. not.. strong.. enough.. agh)

Biceps:
EZbar curl: 2x6
Dropset Barbells: 3x12 (alternating hammer and regular curls)

Decent workout, my biceps were spent at the end or I would have done another set or two.  Figured it was better to leave well enough alone.


----------



## kuso (May 17, 2002)

Eggs, did you get the second Pm from me? I thought I sent it, but it wasn`t in my Sent tray


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2002)

Got it now, thanks dude!

btw, just so you all know... I went out and took a bunch of pics the other day with my friend.  When we went back to download them though, the camera wouldnt cooperate with the computer and so I couldnt pull them off!  So sorry, will have to wait until I can find a way to get this to work or buy a new camera.  I'm going to do some 35mm and scan them if I have to... but didnt want you guys to think I'd been slacking.

Oh and also, I got 45 dips without stopping yesterday.  My goal is to be able to get 100 or higher dips without stopping in a years time.  Anybody out there able to do a load of dips?


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

Yo Eggs !

how much time you got left in the military ?  are you going to re-enlist ?


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2002)

Hey LAM, long time (this is the LAM I know right?)  

I'm out in two months, a month and a half if my early out for college goes through.

Registered at a little college back in Chicago, figure it will give me time to unwind, travel and of course lift.

So yeah, its time for me to part ways with the military.  I considered re-enlisting, but I asked to see some action.  I didnt want to go back to BUD/S because really my body cant handle that much abuse anymore.  Was considering the Joint Communications Unit but I'd already done alot of footwork for getting out at that point.

How are things going for you?  Still working the long hours?

Eggs


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

Things are great !  I got laid off christmas and moved from san jose to vegas.  I've just been chilling..it's been nice being able to just relax and not be stressed out from work, long hours etc.  I took a couple months off from the gym, but I'm back with a vengeance now...

glad to see things are going well for you too...you're almost out of there short timer !


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

oh yea..are you going to go active reserves ?


----------



## Eggs (May 21, 2002)

Well, I'm sorry to hear you got laid off LAM... though it sounds like you've been making the best of it and recharging the batteries O life.  Gotta do that sometimes  

I dont have any plans to go active reserve, its just another thing to do and I'm going to be busy probably as is.  Theres a good chance I'll return to Government Service though once I get a degree or two, but not the military side of the house.

So I lifted these weights yesterday, wrote a song about it, just messing around.

Chest:
Decline Bench x 4
Incline Dumbells x 3
Pec Deck x 2

I know, doesnt seem like much... but I put alot of effort into it  

Shoulders
Side Lateral Raises x 2
Bent over Lateral Raises x 2
Military Press x 2

Triceps
Weighted Dips x 2
Tricep Pushdowns x 2
Single Arm Dumbell tricep thingie I forgot the names x 1

So that wraps it up, did 3 miles for jogging.

Oh, did I mention I did a little 5k last Saturday?  Yeah, got first place... but I wasnt overly impressed with my time.  There is going to be a 10k this weekend, but I'm going to Rome tomorrow for four days.  Any of you out there that life in Rome... drop me a note and we'll party.


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2002)

Went on a run today, not going to be able to go to Kickboxing tonight though as my flight is too early and I need sleep.

Anyways, ran 8 miles at lunch time... weather was great and the wind started to pick up a bit at the end which was nice cause its warm out.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2002)

How was Rome? How was Rome? Are you making the population ready for my coming arrival yet??


----------



## Eggs (May 27, 2002)

NG - Rome was great, had a really fun time.  Do you like Jazz?  If so tell me and I'll give you the name of a little Jazz joint that is really good, just found it this last trip and had a great time there.

No, I didnt work out in Rome.  It was  nice bit of time off, but I wish I could have gone running in the mornings.  I also stepped off the diet and pretty much ate everything in sight, chinese, Italian, and even hamburgers.  Guess its time to get back on track with that  

I'm not sure if the people of Rome could ever be ready for your arrival NG   Guess we'll see in a few months.


----------



## kuso (May 27, 2002)

Good to see you had a good time, and made it back


----------



## Eggs (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Kuso!  It was a blast.

I have a friend who is a pretty big guy and has a large bench (powerlifter) and figured I'd have him give me a powerlifting routine and I'm going to play around with that for a while.  I really want to start working on power now that I am into kickboxing.  Dont need to bulk up, but certainly to get stronger.

This is the routine I did today.  Doing three different routines a week, working different body parts.

First:
Incline Barbell 4 sets / 6 - 12 reps
Flat Bench Press 4 sets / 6 - 8 reps
Clean and Press 4 sets / 4 - 8 reps
Close Grip Bench 4 sets / 4 - 8 reps
Push-ups, 2 sets until failure.

Afterwards I did another set of push ups with my feet up on a bench.

Hmmm good.  Well, to tell you the truth, the clean and presses kicked me in the balls.  But it was a good kick in the balls, sorta.


----------



## Eggs (May 30, 2002)

Wow, less than a day and a half of not posting and you guys already have me on the next page.  Talk about faithful!  Disgusting  

Alright, Back and Biceps, here it is:

Dead Lifts  3 sets / 4-6 reps (whoops, did 4 sets...)
Pullups  4 sets / 8-12 reps + 10lbs (lost alot of lat strength lately)
Dumbell Curls  4 sets / 6 - 12 reps (tried to keep it around 9)

So that was it... in and out then time for Lunch!  Which was a quarter pineapple, slice of watermelon and a half roasted chicken.  I swear, it attacked me first.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2002)

Thought it was about time to BUMP this baby up.. 
Eggie, I think we will need an update here soon...  your journal was actually on the BOTTOM of the page.. You suck.. 

You only do 3 exercises for back and bicep?? you must really go until failure then, aren't you? I do 2 for lats, 2 for "middle of back" (yeah,  I know, haven't done my back-muscle-homework lately..  ) and 2 for bicep.. Do I work too hard? 
Or is it just you being lazy again?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, we know that I'm terribly lazy so you cant leave that option out 

Sorry for lack of updates, just find it more fun to read your journal than to post to mine 

Yep, when I work out I go to failure as much as possible.  Since I am trying to work my way into power lifting, I've changed my routines up quite a bit.  I actually got this one from a friend who is naturally a big boy, 5' 8" and 230lbs and he has been cutting for a little while.  I am not trying to get huge, but trying to find a way to increase strength, agility and speed while not increasing my size too much.  So thats what his program promotes.

Are you working out too much? I dont think so, you look just fine to me   So I think you're doing alright.  And I dont think we can contribute that tired feeling to working out... unless lifting glasses of alcohol laden drinks is considered so 

Thanks for the bump btw 

Oh, and I did work out yesterday... no running or kickboxing though.

Heres what it looked like:

DAY 3
Warm-up = Lunges + 80lbs
Squats                   4 sets 5-8 reps
Stiff leg deadlifts    3 sets 10+ reps
calve raise, sitting  3 sets  25-35 reps/ standing x 1 set x 20 reps
abs till failure x 3


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2002)

powerlifting? hmm.. that sounds fun.. Have a few powerlifters at my gym too.. Kind of annoying people since the whole place trembles as they bangs the weights to the ground.. 

*inspecting leg workout* hmm.. yep, things look pretty good.. I bet you were pretty sore.. I'm about to do my home leg- workout.. will be lots of reps.. only have a pair of light dumbells.. 

See ya


----------



## Eggs (Jun 3, 2002)

The leg workout was nice... did the stiff legged dead lifts with awesome form, and was rewarded with sore glutes for the past few days.  Today did an 11 mile jog to help work them out a bit, and the sun was out so it was a good excuse to go tan (While running of course) during working hours.

Thanks for stopping by, you wont find me complaining about having too many sexy girls in here   Well, I have two between yourself and CLP!  Hmmm


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2002)

EEEEGGGS... It's been 5 DAYS since checking in... 

When are you going back home again?? I'm leaving in about two months.. I can't believe it.. I'm actually going to Rome..  I'm scared...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

... 6 days....


----------



## Eggs (Jun 12, 2002)

Sorry NG, been out of town... well, still in Italy, just mainland.  I havent really had computer access in the town that I'm staying in.

Only two months!  Makes me wish that I was here for an additional couple months so we could hang out and get a few beers.  Well, it will be nice to go home though.

So sowwy, I'll be back to logging updates come Saturday.

No I havent been working out here.

Yes I am a shit.

The beach is nice though, and there are some beautiful historic places here in Gaeta.  Good for walking 4 or 5 hours a day just checking out the small streets and pizzarias.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

Walking 4-5 hours a day.. That's cardio man... 

Yeah, a beer would be nice.. I don't know what it would be like sitting next to an egg, not being allowed to eat it , but at least I would "know" someone..   You didn't answer my question to WHEN you're going home! stuuupid.. 

Pizzerias..  Lemme tell you what I'VE been eating.. chicken.. broccoli.. oatmeal.. lettuce.. yum!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> Only two months!  Makes me wish that I was here for an additional couple months so we could hang out and get a few beers.  Well, it will be nice to go home though.






> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> You didn't answer my question to WHEN you're going home! stuuupid..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

*sighs* I KNOW Kuso... But he still didn't say WHEN he was leaving.. you know, exact date.. no, not date, DATE!  god, someone is getting on my nervs.. Lol..


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> god, someone is getting on my nervs.. Lol..



 Jeez, and it`s only been a few minutes......don`t you just wish we lived near each other


----------



## Eggs (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm heading back to the States around July 10th.  It was going to be as late as the 25th of July, but I was able to leave a bit early since school is starting mid August and I have to prepare a bit (the military does tend to make one thick headed).

If you want to come down early I'd be more than happy to show you around.    You could even bring your bf, but no silly stuff if you stay at my pad.    I'm not sure what my present incarnation of a girl friend would say... though I'm not really sure I care 

And Kuso, you know there are always a few beers waiting at the pad if you had to ditch Japan for some inexplicable reason.  But dont bring the Japanese mafia over to the house, my cleaning lady isnt due for another two weeks.

Whoo, home tomorrow.  Saturday I can do legs!  I actually found a place to lift yesterday and did Chest, Shoulders and Triceps.  I was feeling like a complete chump for not working out the whole week and had to go burn off some guilt.

Actually NG, that food sounds sooooo good.  I dont like Pizza and the only reason I've even had any is because there really isnt anything else to eat most of the time.  Tonight I had Chinese though.  Anyways, I'm rambling.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 13, 2002)

Me, Kuso, Eggs and HBSR all for a get-together in Rome!! That sounds fun!!   Won't come early though.. and I don't think Kuso or bf will do that either.. Would be some good times though! With lots of drinks!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2002)

Awww, so its not going to happen huh?  Well, guess I need to cancel that order for two kegs of Guiness, 200 cans of red bull and 15 bottles of Absolute Vodka.  Well, dont say you werent invited...

I didnt work out today as I was supposed to.  Last night was one of those "I've been away for a week and the gf needs attention" kind of nights, and then today my friend called and asked me to head out to the islands (other islands) for the day.  So we grabbed his wife and kids and proceeded to burn the heck out of ourselves in hot sandy bliss.

Er, yeah, tomorrow I am going to do legs.  Only around 25 more day here... so what are the States like these days anyhow?  Not sure if I am going to like being back or not, oh well.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2002)

Bleh, I'm a sucky updater... I havent missed a workout this week, just didnt write about them.

So by all accounts you should know what my workouts are because I am doing the same thing for a while.

Yesterday I was in Naples.  I hate Naples (Read - Naples is the armpit of Italy... stinky, hot and damn they are hairy).  The gym there is nice though and I did back/biceps.  So Naples was sucky, the gym was fun.

Today back to work, I'm going home early and am going to go tan some.  Work on erasing those tan lines on my porch   Might stop by and get a facial and a massage (F U to all those snickering right now  ).  I'm big into relaxation... whatever the form... meditation, hiking, etc, I'm a big fan of anything that keeps my temper down (read - yes I have anger problems, which is why I nip them in the bud before they become a problem).  I havent been to jail yet  

Tomorrow is a day on a spaghetti boat, so lots of tanning and drunken friends.  Basically just a boat that you can rent and they head around the islands for they.  They feed you a meal of spaghetti (BYOB) which is how they got that name.

Maybe I can get on some 12 steps to being a better poster program so that I actually update this.  Pfft.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Jun 21, 2002)

Heya Fade!  Still looking large I suppose   Hows things your way?


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Things are good. It's Friday.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Eggy!! 

What I heard about Naples was exactly what you described so I'm glad we didn't stop there when we were in Italy!!!

Your outing sounds like it will be lots of fun!!!  

R & R is all good for the mind and soul!!! Especially meditation.  I would like to do more of that but somehow don't find the time to do that and to listen to my inner self...



Have fun!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 23, 2002)

Well Fade, Friday is here and gone... once again its a Monday.  Funny, but I've never really minded Monday.  Its the Mondays that follow for the rest of the week that get me   All days have Monday potential in my book!

Hey Lina  Yep, Naples isnt the best place to visit if you want to see Italy.  Its does have some interesting sites, but you get way more bang for your buck in Rome, Venice, Florence, etc (well, Venice IS expensive, but I give it serious cool points for its architecture, etc).

The funny thing about meditation is that the more you listen (read - the more you do it), the easier it is to hear.  Here is an article I like: Dazed by Sensation

Have a good week 

Okay, on Friday I mixed up a little... ran a half marathon and biked 16 miles.  Got first place in the half marathon  Actually, thought my time was pretty pathetic.  1:22 for 13.65 miles (was just a hair over 1/2 marathon).  Which breaks down to a 6 minute mile.  Either way, I was dissapointed because my side seized up two miles out and that added about 6 minutes to my time.  Until then my average was at a 5:30 mile.  Guess I need to do more long runs.

Sunday did legs, but it was a light workout as they were still a little beat.  Went up to three plates at 12 reps, did some stiff legged dead lifts, then finished off with calves (and abs).

Last night went out on a Spaghetti boat and drank so much beer that I disgusted myself.  Needless to say, I made a complete fool of myself  Had a good time though!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 25, 2002)

Lifted weights today...

This week isnt different that the usual workouts cause I am training the brain instead of just working the muscles.

So, low rep, low weight... lots of force in the movement.

Bench: 6reps x 45% max, 3 sets.

Squats: 6reps x 45% max, 3 sets.

Pullups: 6 reps, 3 sets.

All done explosively.  Felt pretty good to be in and out so fast, I like!  Unfortunately I only have two of these then next week I started back up on the regular workout again.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Congrats on getting first in your half marathon!!!! 
Sounds like you're rockin' your workouts too!

We went to Italy ...hmmm...maybe 4 yrs ago...Florence and Venice. Absolutely loved it!!! Do you speak well Italian, are you from Italy?  Italian sounds alot like Spanish.  So I could get by... My fav words: " Dove se trove...*fill in the blanks*...!!" I don't know if I wrote that correctly but you get the gist!!

Thanks for the link, I saved it so I can read it later...


----------



## Eggs (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm doing a fast for 60 hours (2 1/2 days) and am about 41 hours through it.  Kind of enjoying it actually, but am not going to workout while on it so there really isnt an update for the journal.  I've done some running and tennis but that hardly counts as a workout, its too fun suicide: just kidding around).

Yeah, lots of reasons for it... but partly cause its nice just to take a break from it all now and then.  Even eating.  Come tomorrow though I'm going to rape and pillage my butcher shop.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

LOL....care to explain any of the reasons...or personal.......?


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2002)

Yea Eggs what's that all about ?

What's the count-down to DD-214 day ?


----------



## Eggs (Jun 28, 2002)

Kuso & LAM - I'm not sure what you consider personal there!

Hmm, reasons.  There really are alot, both physically and spiritually (or mentally, I guess it depends on how you think all that stuff works  )  Physically it is a good way to rid the body of toxins and so on... mentally it helps me focus on stuff, narrows my thoughts to a focal point and what not.

We also take alot for granted - food, sleep, companionship, our comfort zone...

It is nice to step out of that zone now and again, both to add new dimensions to thought and to see just what we are taking for granted in life.  And we do take so much for granted.  Not everybody knows this.  I feel pretty lucky to have grown up in the South Pacific in a place where our (perhaps mine, I wont speak for anybody else here) quality of life was at such a higher level than most of the locals.  Looking back I see this, and I did then to a little degree, but now looking back I see just how much I took for granted that I shouldnt have.

I started writing a joke in there to lighten the mood on that, but then thought better of it.  Anyways, just another thought that popped in the noggin.

LAM: DD-214 coming my way in two weeks.  It is starting to sink in now a little bit, but I dont think it will until after the fact.   Does it ever?

Fasts tend to make one a bit melancholy if you couldnt tell


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2002)

It's one of those feelings of totally elation along with some sadness (which you will get over quickly!).  I took me a while to get used to civilian life and being able to make every single decision that concerns myself.  I have lots of GREAT memories from my time spent in the Navy, I would not trade them for anything...

If I had to do it again I would probable go AF but I would never tell ALBOB that! 

* I understand about the fasting, I've never done one but heard it can be very enlightening.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Eggs, interesting thing you are doing here... fasting. What are you actually eating and not eating? Could you tell me? I'd be interested to know... 

Interesting that you say it also makes you focus and reevaluate things or value things more... Well I liked reading your thoughts and experiences... We have so much noise around us sometimes and are too caught up with things that a cleansing of soul and mind would definitely do a body good!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep LAM, it was   Came off this morning and had some yoghurt and a couple Peanut Butter sandwhiches.  Hear that w8?  I ate half a bottle of peanut butter.

Now I'm feeling bloated 

I think that is mostly what I am feeling LAM, alot of happiness and a little bit of sadness at moving on.  I've had some really good times, between Iceland and Italy, and hey, even my time in BUD/S was pretty cool.  Hrm, AF - I might have done the same thing   Hope Albob doesnt read this, he might start getting a big head or something (well, it is pretty big already...)

Lina - I wasnt eating anything.  Just drinking water. (2 1/2 gallons a day, eck).  Thanks for enjoying my thoughts, its nice to have someoe understand what I'm trying to do.  Yep, lots of noise in life, but thats what makes it so fun.  As long as we dont let that carry us along like a piece of wood in the rapids 

Enjoy your weekend all, hope its fun and safe!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Eggs! Wow, look what I missed being away for a week!! I'm really interested in your spiritual meditation... tell me more..  How often do you do it? how? 

1st place in the 1/2 marathon!!  that is great.. And stop beating yourself up about the time! Who cares?? , you won you freak! that is so... you.. 

Hmm.. Naples.. armpit.. I'll remember that.. won't go there.. 

Fasting?? I wouldn't last 5 hours.. I get absolutely mental without food.. My temper gets.. uhm.. baaaad.. And headaches too.. I could never do it.. ever.. How often do you do it..

Ok, I'm starving.. am supposed to workout in an hour.. better grab an apple or something...


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Yep, I agree with NG!!! Just water????? I wouldn't be able to get any spiritual deep thoughts with that diet.... all I would probably be obscessing during that time would be FOOD!!!! And when I get off that fast I'd eat for days to get over the mental anguish and it would be an overall negative impact.... Well, guess you made up for it by half a jar of peanut butter!!! 

So what's BUD/S? I have no clue about these things concerning the military? So are you a U.S. citizen stationed in Italy now?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 1, 2002)

NG - Hey, nice to have you back   and you have a good time too which is really cool.  I read your update in your journal with what you did, you know, alco pops and moonlit beaches does sound romantic to me.  Wine is good and all, but its the quality time that counts  Hmm, meditation?  I meditate in the mornings when I wake up and when I go to bed.  In between I try to fit in as much as possible.  How?  Find a position thats comfortable, close your eyes and relax.  There are actually so many ways to meditate... can even do it standing if you'd like.

Yeah, Naples is a bit rough I think.  There is alot more to see around here than that, but I'd recommend it for a day or two if you are here for a long time.  Take the train though, traffic gets a little nasty.

Lina - Yeah, the PB more than made up for it I think   BUD/S, just some training I was in when I first came in the Navy.  It was pretty fun, good group of guys.  Didnt make it through training (long story  ).  Yes, I'm a US citizen stationed in Italy.  For another week, then I'm heading back to the States and will be out of the military.  Time for some college and stuff...

Thanks for dropping by ladies 

Workout Today:

Well, nothing yet... going to go do a four mile hike up by my house.

Diet:
0630
1 cherry
1 yoghurt

1030
hot wings
Pennette e ragu
Insalata Verde

1330
1 1/2 cups of oats, raw

Water: 3 litres

Okay, diet today wasnt spectacular.  Busy getting paperwork done to get out of here.  Tomorrow I am probably going to Corsica (French Island North of Sardinia) for a day trip (ex wanted to go before I left).  Should be fun, will have to lift on Wednesday though.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2002)

Eggbeater.. How is you? Me is good in Stains (seen Ali G  )..
I'm actually supprised by the fact that you meditate.. I would never guess that.. But how do you ACTUALLY do it.. Just like try to think of skys and flowers (or in your case running and kickboxing..  ) and feeling your body relaxing.. I'll try tonight..  I'll think of chocolate uhm   oats and cardio I mean.. 

I don't think you speak very nicely about your girlfriend(s) ..  You're just a big player, aren't you?   

Hope you had a good time in Corsica!

-Jen


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2002)

Pffft, if I was a player I wouldnt be taking my ex to another island to go sight seeing. 

Nope, when you meditate dont concentrate (well, some people have to, specially if your mind is prone to wanderings).  Just lightly close your eyes, get in a comfortable position, and let thoughts come and go as they will.  Dont encourage them... some will stay and play in your mind a bit, some will leave.  Breath deeply, try to breath into your stomach instead of upper chest... slow, deep breaths, in through the nose (tongue on roof of mouth) out through the mouth (tongue on floor of mouth).  Half of meditation is in the breathing and being comfortable.

Surprised that I meditate?  Now whats that supposed to mean   

Well, I need some breakfast.  If you need any help just tell me.  Ever thought of starting yoga?  Its actually pretty fun (though I dont do it nearly enough).  Great for the body.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow.. that is so nice of you.. taking your ex(who's fault was that?? huh?) to a warm and beautiful island with lots of sun just relaxing.. I understand it must be very hard for you..  baaahh.. 

I'll try that meditating thing.. Not now though.. I'll just fall asleep.. I tried the breathing some.. Uhm, I think I need some practise.. Didn't feel very natural..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 3, 2002)

Hehe, it takes a bit of time to get used to breathing like that, because we dont normally do it.

Heading to the gym, have a chest-shoulders-triceps workout to do then will head out to dinner with some friends.

Anyhow, have a good one.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Eggs, Have fun on your trip... Yeah as NG said must be hard on you or her.... dunno the history there.... but you can not help but think 'WHAT IF?' right...???? 

Congrats on finishing up your last wk in the military.... so what are you planning on studying?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 5, 2002)

Well... nah, it wasnt bad taking my ex to Corsica, but she annoys me at times.  Partially why we broke up, that and the fact that I am not very good at "expressing my emotions".  I liked talking with her and stuff and she was pretty intelligent (in a liberal feminist sort of way, go figure, I like a challenge), but she annoyed me quite a bit which closed me off to the relationship.  Go figure, I'm a Gemini.

Anyways, stressed the left rotator cuff last work out a bit so I am doing back and biceps domani.  Was a great workout, but the next day I could hardly lift my arm.  Feeling alot better now, but figured one more day for it to heal wouldnt hurt.

Lina - Studying International Business.  Starting out at a community college to knock out the lower level credit hours then will move on to a University.  Plus, I need some time to relax after the past five years 

Ciao


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm catching a flight tomorrow morning and heading to Chicago.  Talk to you all when I get some computer access... might be a bit.

Ciao!


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats Eggs !  

Welcome back to civilian life...


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Congratulations bud 

Hurry up and get a pc hooked up and get your ass in chat


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Eggs,

Hope you had fun on your trip!  Welcome home!   
Hey from one fickle Gemini to another!!
Good luck with your new endeavour in school...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Egg-plant! 

I know you're not back yet, but I'm bored at work and I saw this little baby was in a need to be bumped..  ok, so now I'm supposed to really wriiite something? Darn.. I'm all blank.. No, I'll just wait til you get your a$$ back here.. And when you are, I think it is about goddamn time for you to post some pics! We can trade.. I've got a new cheer-pic.. it's old, but I just got it.. So what do you say, are you a buisness man or not??


----------



## Eggs (Jul 12, 2002)

LAM - Thanks!  One more week of outprocessing then its all done.

Kuso - Yep, I think I can hop on chat now... will have to give it a try.

Lina - You're a Gemini?  Thats cool, or sometimes not   Of course its never boring.

NG - You've got a deal!  I'm sure I'll be able to dig some up here, kept forgetting last time I promised. What can I say, I suck.

Did a nice little combo workout yesterday that was meant to be total body.  I havent been able to get in the gym for the past week or so and figured I'd do a total body yesterday and start again into the normal routine next week.

Today did an hour of Power Yoga (Rodney Yee), pretty nice, I've never seen his productions before but it was enjoyable.  Was a bit stiff from yesterday but I think thats all gone now.  Oh, and went out for sushi for lunch.


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

Cool Eggs !

I've got the same thing by Rodney Lee that workout is no joke !  he moves so fast through the routine...


----------



## lina (Jul 14, 2002)

Yep, I'm a Gemini too!  Double personalities....  Never know what to expect! LOL!

Power Yoga, eh? I have seen him on TV and looks like he is pretty good.  

Hey, see any marks on you this morning?   yummy eggs...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Egg-roll (I had to think for a while to come up with that one..  

How's life in Chicago? Glad to be back? catching up with friends and family?

I'm at work.. trying to get time to get by a little faster.. 26 days until I leave for Rome.. I'm scared..


----------



## Eggs (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, Rodney has some pretty good stuff it seems.  I'll have to branch out a bit though, I want to get into Yoga thats on the freakier side of the biz.  I mean, stuff thats a completely intense workout.

Yeah Lina, I've got this bite mark on my necks, whats up with that?  *evil*  Geminis have all the fun  

Ooooh, Egg-Roll huh?  Original.  Actually, I think thats the first time that I have ever been called that *scratches head*  Thats what I call it when I have a gut, an egg roll   Only 26 days huh?  Dont be scared, you'll have a blast.  They'll probably have to drag you back... I know I want to go back.  Of course its going to be probably two years until I can get back, next year I think I'm doing the Orient.  (Eggs Eats Europe... just popped into my mind, definitely sounds like a gay xxx film.  Okay, that sick.  What goes with Eggs doing the Orient? But all in Es, like Debbie does Dallas.  Yes, I'm lame).  You are going to be so busy in Rome that you wont even think about us poor IM friends that you have.  *sniffle*

Did a little sprint workout Monday and that was nice.  Finished off with an hour long deep tissue massage.  Felt great, hurt much.

Today did chest, shoulders and triceps.  The gym on base doesnt allow dead lifts or clean and presses (basically any "olympic lift")  How sucky they are.

Thats all for now, only a couple more days till I am off the base and back home.  Ahhh, the sweet smell of freedom.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh this SO SUX   I just wrote a long reply and I got logged out!!! 

So I'll guess I'll write a shorter version of it.. 
You call that fat an egg-roll?? ooops.. guess I was being pretty rude then...  sorry.. but on the other hand, you're guilty until proven innocent!! 

The orient ,huh? that sounds like a lot of fun! I want to go there too! I think I'll join Rob on one of his buisness trips! 

Anyways, hope you're able to get home soon, I bet your family misses you!

Take care,
NG


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Went for a jog yesterday.  I think it was 9 miles.  Never ran that trail before, but it was nice.  I think that air here in the Great Lakes region is a bit different than I am used to.

Ran past these girls that were walking to the train station and one of the said to her friend "Damn" as I ran by.  So either my back is hideous or a bunch of 16 yr old girls find me attractive.  

Today is back and biceps.   

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Now who's being rude???   Not a SINGLE comment to my post!! at least a "Hi" would be nice.. you suck


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Ooops, didnt expect you to be on at this time... and uh, well, okay that excuse sucked.

Hi NG!  Fancy seeing you around here   Hmm, the short version huh?  Well, I want the long one!  Actually, I've never had a pet name for any of my body parts, even my, uh, fat rolls.  But eggroll does sound like it would fit the part if I were going to call anything that.

Where are you thinking of going in the Orient?  You would probably like the Phillipines alot (I have friends that go there quite often), and there are alot more places.  What time do you plan on being there?  I'm going to mooch the trip off my dad if possible, its only fair, I was born there and he hasnt taken me back to visit my birthplace yet (Korea that is, not PI).

Yep, cant wait to get home for good.  I'm really just looking forward to starting college. I'm a bit of a nerd that way... but I like the physical aspects of life too.  So I guess I'm not a true nerd.  But you're a nerd   Big time.  Okay, not really, but still.

I am skipping back and biceps and will do it tomorrow.  Today I am going to the mall and am going to just relax.

See, I even wrote you a long message


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Nerd? Who, me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 *imagine a reading smiley..*


----------



## Eggs (Jul 20, 2002)

Heh 

Okay, 20 minutes of Power Yoga this morning... wasnt much, but just needed to stretch out a bit as yesterday was back and biceps.

Perhaps I'll do 4-5 miles tonight when I get home... sounds like fun, guess we'll see.


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi Eggs,

You born in the Orient, eh? Very interesting travels you do have!  Go ahead, smooch that trip if you can... hey, I'm still smooching off my mom now and then... every bit goes a long way...

Do you speak any Korean or were you just born there and then whisked away shortly after?

Hey, if you ran by me I'd say "Damn" too!!!  Nice compliment... !!!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks Lina 

Nope, no Korean, we left when I was 11 months old.  Havent really lived in the Orient since then either, perhaps I'll be able to.  Already lived in the South Pacific, US and Europe.  I certainly dont have any complaint that either, its been fun.

If I ran past you I'd trip and fall on my face.  See, I'm all about the non verbal communication 

Went to a Renaissance Fair today.  Alot of fun, I enjoy them because people from all over the US work there, and alot of extroverts... so its always a fun time.

No run, maybe yoga and tennis tomorrow though.  Temps a bit warm, but I hope so.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 23, 2002)

Well, yesterday I messed up my knee a little bit climbing a tree...

No, nothing silly, just triming a willow and had to climb up in it, then managed to twist my knee because I was hanging upside down from a branch.  Okay, it was a bit silly... you'd think as I got older I'd learn.

No such luck here.  Probably going to take a few weeks off of lifting, between going to canada and heading to Maryland to help my grandmother move after that, I just wont be around for the next three weeks.  Will just do running, yoga and body weight exercises (push-ups, sit-ups, etc).  Looking into Tai Chi Chuan... the book I have on it is interesting, cant wait to actually know something about it, hehe.


----------



## lina (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey Eggy!

Boohoo bout your knee! Trying to be like Tarzan huh? Once an egg, always an egg so quit trying... Humpty!  OK?

Canada and Maryland, eh?  Have fun visiting! What a nice grandson you are! See you when you get back!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 25, 2002)

Oooh, three hundred posts... and its only taken me like 5 months 

Knee is feeling better now Lina!  Me Eggs, you Lina... wanna come and climb some trees wit me?    Had to climb some more willows today, spent about 4 hours hanging on to trees branches, heh... had one break at about 25ft, thought I was going to do the humpty dumpty scene.  Would you come and put me back together again?  Caught on with a leg and hand as I dropped (only went down about a foot), but it was the most exciting thing thats happened today.  Except for the sushi that I had for dinner... exceptional.  Is it just me or is food like one of the best things ever.  Atleast really good food is.

You guys see the article about the fat dude suing a fast food joint because he became addicted to the food and it made him fat?  No... pretty messed up.  Sorry dude, you are fat because you are pathetic, not because of the food they sell.    Making excuses wont make you thin, it will just put you in the paper so everybody else will know what a fat pathetic shit you are... thanks, come again.

Oh yeah, did a run yesterday... 3.5 miles, not too far but it was nice.  Then last night I took my dogs for a run in the dog park and we did some sprints and stuff.  Fortunately they didnt chew me up too much 

Today... well today was spent up in the trees so I got a little upper chest workout, and then tonight I went for a little 1 mile jog with my sister.  Trying to get the family into shape, they are naturally pretty thin, but they can do better than that!

Going up to Canada on Saturday... cant wait!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2002)

Back from the Montreal River... beautiful.  Tired, need some rest.  Will write more later.


----------



## Dero (Aug 4, 2002)

Good,you did not bang your head on one of those rockface!!!
Waiting for the exploits stories!!
Later Dude!!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 5, 2002)

Haha, funny enough, I just wrote a long message and it got deleted 

Anyhow, what I was trying to express was that I am going to take a sabbatical from IM.  Nope, this isnt anyones fault, life has just too busy and I need to stay focused on other stuff.  I'll probably drop by now and then and drop a note in the journals that I normally do, but I wont be journalling for myself or whatever else.  Its been fun, thanks all for making this a super cool place to hang out at.

Hrm, my last message contained what I had done on the Montreal River... either way, it was a blast and I'd recommend that area to any of you who like to kayak or hike.  The green of the vegetation, the rushing waters, the mists that gather between hill/mountain tops late night and early morning... just beautiful all around.

Yo Dero, just so you know... I did knock my nogging coming down a natural waterslide.  Had a nice lump on my forehead and then another bigger one on the read of me noggin.  Ah well, as my dad used to say "Pain builds character son"  or something like that.

Later all!
Eggs


----------

